# Tipps



## bavariabeni (22. November 2015)

Servus

Ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten ein neues echolot anschaffen weil ich mit meinem alten nich zurecht komm und ich gerne gps hätte.
Wie oben gesagt sollte es GPS haben also so dass ich eine tiefenkarte meines Sees erstellen und keine kaufen muss.
Ich würde gern nicht mehr als 200 € ausgeben schmerzgrenze wäre 300 € mehr aber auch nicht.
Sollte also n gutes preis leistungs verhältniss haben.

Schon mal danke im vorraus

Lg B


----------



## Dominik.L (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

bei 200 - 300€ bleibt ja eigtl. nur das lowrance elite 4, oder?


----------



## Pacman1710 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

Hat aber kein GPS oder täusche ich mich da?#h


----------



## Dominik.L (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

doch klar, nur wenn ein x hinter der 4 steht ist kein gps drin.


----------



## iltis05 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

Da reicht aber das Budget nicht.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dominik.L (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

wieso? hab das lowrance elite 4 chirp mit geber für ca. 290€ gefunden!


----------



## Pacman1710 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

Ok... wuste ich nicht!! Danke für den Tip..:m:m


----------



## bavariabeni (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

Ok danke

LG B

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholle90 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tipps*

Petri!
Ich hab mir mit Kumpels ein Lowrance Hook 7 zugelegt, da regelmäßig nach Norwegen gefahren wird und da macht Ausleihen auf Dauer keinen Sinn.
Haben jetzt soweit alle Teile zusammen, unter anderem auch eine Tasche plus Koffer für den Akku. Zum darin verbauten Akku folgenden Angaben: 12Volt 71 Watt 1h / 10,0 Ah.
Der Akku wurde in der Box verkabelt und man kann entsprechend das Stromkabel des Echolotes aussen an der Box anschließen. 

Als Ladegerät habe ich bisher eines mit Krokodilklemmen. Passend zum Akku. Bestellt bei Schlageter.
Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich würde gerne den Akku direkt in der Box laden, sprich ohne die Box jedesmal zu öffnen und die Klemmen anzuschließen. Der Anschluss in der Box ist eine 5,5 mm Buchse. Habe im Netz schon einige passende Ladegeräte gefunden, jedoch jedesmal mit dem Hinweis "Nur für Geräte der Informationstechnik geeignet".
Funktioniert das Laden mit solch einem Gerät trotzdem? Habe Angst, dass ich den Akku damit evtl beschädige.
Könnt ihr mir ein passendes Ladegerät empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
Clemens


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tipps*

Das Ladegerät, das Du hast, wird für deinen Akku geeignet sein, wenn S. es Dir verkauft hat.
Das ist das einzige, was zählt.
Da hier niemand weiß, was Du in dem Kasten wie verkabelt hast, ist eine Auskunft so nicht möglich, egal welcher Anschlußtyp beim Stecker vorliegt.
Was soll 5,5mm bedeuten? Klinkensteckerbuchse? Wird über diese Buchse auch das Echolot angeschlossen?
Grundsätzlich lässt sich jedes Ladegerät mit einem anderen Anschlußstecker versehen, wenn man von der Materie ein wenig Ahnung hat.
Vielleicht stellst Du einmal ein paar Fotos und den Verdrahtungsplan ein, dann könnte ich evtl. weiterhelfen.


----------



## bootszander (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tipps*

Gehe mit einem eigenen kabel und einer zwischensicherung zum gerät. Und ich habe noch einen schalter dazwischen gemacht.
Gruß und petri   jürgen


----------

